# MBBS Students 2009-2010



## maham.ak (Oct 30, 2008)

Anyone here on this forum who'll be joining any government or private medical college this year?#happy


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

hi maham.,
this is shabi , well i wish to join medical this year(2009-2010) but hard luck i did not get admission any where , i think i have no idea how to study for medical college entrance test ! if you get admission in medical than please guide me how to study for medical , i hope you ill do this , thanks


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

Me - InshALLAH


----------



## maham.ak (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello Shoaib. im sorry but i didnt give the entrance test so i cant help you out there!
and hey blueray! whered you get in? #happy


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

maham.ak said:


> Hello Shoaib. im sorry but i didnt give the entrance test so i cant help you out there!
> and hey blueray! whered you get in? #happy



o - ahem ... i think i posted in the wrong place .. i just realised that i'm actually applying for 2010-2011 .. 
sorry.


----------



## umerafzaal (Nov 6, 2009)

maham.ak said:


> Anyone here on this forum who'll be joining any government or private medical college this year?#happy


Yeah... I got admission to KEMU this year


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

congrats to everyone who applied and got accepted into the school that they preferred!

I am going to apply for KEMU and some private colleges but for the 2010-2011 year


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

its OK maham , best of luck!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

umerafzaal said:


> Yeah... I got admission to KEMU this year


 
hey great :happy: you are very lucky to get in KEMU #happy


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

congrats umer afzal ! you get admission in kemu , BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## masooma.h (Oct 23, 2009)

I applied to CMH, UOL, FMH and LMDC

Out of these four...I got call letters from LMDC, CMH and UOL...

CMH in BDS and MBBS in LMDC and UOL.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

go for CMH BDS best option out of these


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

whats the reason that CMH is best in your opinion?fareeha!


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey ! I am from UOL! if you decide to come here let me know !!!


----------



## masooma.h (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys....the scene is that, CMH is better, I know but I don't want to do BDS....!!

It's not that I don't admire it...It's like...I already have a bundle of dentists in my family...!! #sad 

So, my choice would be either LMDC or UOL, I have also applied to SMC...awaiting it's announcement of results...!! #happy


----------



## asma (Nov 16, 2009)

best of luck for this batch and i hope i am in the 2010-2011


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

LMDC is now famous that people without merit study there. UOL is not with UHS. 
CMH BDS is good.
and i am also from SMDC


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

hi all ,
please don't use abbreviation, write it completely so that people searching here can understand easily , thanks!



> Hey ! I am from UOL! if you decide to come here let me know !!!


hi sara ,
if you don't mind please explain , UOL stands for?

*[Mod Edit: Read the forum rules]*


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

FJ Represent!


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey,
A little bit off topic but because you all of you are attending medical school in pk right now, I think you are the best people to ask. I have heard that schools have been closed for the past few weeks due to threats. I wanted to know whether this includes the medical schools as well. Or, have you guys been attending classes unaffected by the political turmoil?


----------



## Samiya (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm going to FJMC.


----------



## medico_girl (Nov 26, 2009)

heheh ..
Well , I got in K.E this Year Also..MashaALLAH, .. whats your Merit Number ? ..:#roll ..hmmm ?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

mashallah congratz


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

good luck guys..i applied for 2008-2009 year got in but left ...lets see what happens now with me #wink ....i can say other than the studying part in pakistan everything is fun


----------



## medico_girl (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you Fareeha ..Well, I am Really Happy Now A days ..#laugh

MashaALLAH .... hehe


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

medico_girl said:


> Thank you Fareeha ..Well, I am Really Happy Now A days ..#laugh
> 
> MashaALLAH .... hehe


you must be, i am also very happy for u, u got admitted in one of the best med schools of Pak #yes


----------



## star child (Aug 18, 2009)

How many of you did a levels? And gave the non fsc test? 

I would really like to know...


----------



## Formanite19 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Sara,
I got admission in MBBS at UOL.


----------



## qaisar1214 (Aug 14, 2010)

cmh vs fumc.
which is better and why.
anybody who can explain me.


----------



## Rabia786 (Oct 20, 2010)

shifa vs rawalpindi medical college.
explain this too for me.
and what should b the minimum aggregate score to get into rmc.
please help


----------



## manzsaad (Mar 29, 2007)

ZoyaZ said:


> Hey,
> A little bit off topic but because you all of you are attending medical school in pk right now, I think you are the best people to ask. I have heard that schools have been closed for the past few weeks due to threats. I wanted to know whether this includes the medical schools as well. Or, have you guys been attending classes unaffected by the political turmoil?


 
Not true... there's no threat and all college are open including medical colleges.. I'm sure about Punjab bt not other provinces..


----------

